# Il monologo di Rula Jebreal a Sanremo 2020. Video.



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Nella prima serata del *Festival di Sanremo 2020* condotto da Amadeus, è andato in scena il *monologo sulla violenza sulle donne* recitato dalla giornalista *Rula Jebreal*, la quale ha co-condotto la kermesse assieme al già citato presentatore e Diletta Leotta. 

Commozione tra il pubblico in studio: in lacrime la figlia di Jebreal e la moglie di Amadeus Giovanna Civitillo. Standing ovation alla fine del discorso.

Sotto spoiler il testo del monologo, scritto assieme a Selvaggia Lucarelli:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



«Lei aveva la biancheria intima quella sera?»
«Si ricorda di aver cercato su internet il nome di un anticoncezionale quella mattina?»
«Lei trova sexy gli uomini che indossano i jeans?»
«Se le donne non vogliono essere sfruttare devono smetterla di vestirsi da poco di buono».


Queste sono solo alcune delle domande poste in un’aula di tribunale a due ragazze che in Italia, non molto tempo fa, hanno denunciato una violenza sessuale. Domande insinuanti, melliflue, che sottintendono una verità amara, crudele: noi donne non siamo mai innocenti. Non lo siamo perché abbiamo denunciato troppo tardi, perché abbiamo denunciato troppo presto, perché siamo tropo belle o troppo brutto perché eravamo troppo disinibite e ce la siamo voluta.

“Ti proteggerò dalle paure delle ipocondrie
Dai turbamenti che da oggi incontrerai per la tua via
Dalle ingiustizie e dagli inganni del tuo tempo.
Perché sei un essere speciale
Ed io, avrò cura di te.”



Sono cresciuta in un orfanotrofio, insieme a centinaia di bambine. La sera, una per volta, noi bambine raccontavamo una storia, le nostre storie. Erano una specie di favole tristi. Non favole di mamme che conciliano il sonno, ma favole di figlie sfortunate, che il sonno lo toglievano.

Ci raccontavamo delle nostre madri: torturate, uccise, violentate. Ogni sera, prima di dormire, ci liberavamo tutte insieme di quelle parole di dolore.
Io amo le parole. Ho imparato, venendo da luoghi di guerra, a credere nelle parole e non ai fucili, per cercare di rendere il mondo un posto migliore. Anche e soprattutto per le donne. Ma poi ci sono i numeri.

E in Italia, in questo magnifico Paese che mi ha accolto, i numeri sono spietati: ogni 3 giorni viene uccisa una donna, 6 donne sono state uccise la scorsa settimana. E nell’85% dei casi, il carnefice non ha bisogno di bussare alla porta per un motivo molto semplice: ha le chiavi di casa. Ci sono le sue impronte sullo zerbino, l’ombra delle sue labbra sul bicchiere in cucina.



“Butterò questo mio enorme cuore tra le stelle un giorno
Giuro che lo farò
E oltre l’azzurro della tenda nell’azzurro io volerò
Quando la donna cannone
D’oro e d’argento diventerà
Senza passare dalla stazione
L’ultimo treno prenderà”.



Mia madre Zakia, che tutti chiamavano Nadia, ha preso il suo ultimo treno quando io avevo 5 anni. Si è suicidata, dandosi fuoco. Ma il dolore era una fiamma lenta che aveva cominciato a salire e ad annerirle i vestiti quando era solo un’adolescente. Il suo corpo era qualcosa di cui voleva liberarsi, era stato la sua tortura.
Perché mia madre Nadia fu stuprata e brutalizzata due volte: a 13 anni da un uomo e poi dal sistema che l’ha costretta al silenzio, che non le ha consentito di denunciare. Le ferite sanguinano di più quando non si è creduti. L’uomo che l’ha violentata per anni, il cui ricordo incancellabile era con lei, mentre le fiamme mangiavano il suo corpo, aveva le chiavi di casa.



“Sally ha patito troppo
Sally ha già visto che cosa
Ti può crollare addosso
Sally è già stata punita
Per ogni sua distrazione o debolezza
Per ogni candida carezza
Data per non sentire l’amarezza”



Quante volte siamo state Sally? Mentre Franca Rame veniva violentata il 9 marzo del 1973, cercò salvezza nella musica. “Devo stare calma. Devo stare calma. Mi attacco ai rumori della città, alle parole delle canzoni, devo stare calma”, recitava nel suo potente monologo “Lo stupro”, in cui ripercorreva quel fatto drammatico.

Le parole delle canzoni possono essere messaggi d’amore e di salvezza. Io sono diventata la donna che sono perché lo dovevo a mia madre, lo devo a mia figlia che è seduta in mezzo a voi. Lo dobbiamo tutte, tutti, a una madre, una figlia, una sorella, al nostro paese, anche agli uomini, all’idea stessa di civiltà e uguaglianza. All’idea più grande di tutte: quella di libertà.

Parlo agli uomini, adesso. Lasciateci libere di essere ciò che vogliamo essere: madri di dieci figli e madri di nessuno, casalinghe e carrieriste, madonne e *******, lasciateci fare quello che vogliamo del nostro corpo e ribellatevi insieme a noi, quando qualcuno ci dice cosa dobbiamo farne. Siate nostri complici. E quando qualcuno ci chiede “Lei cosa ha fatto per meritare ciò che è accaduto?”

“C’è un tempo bellissimo, tutto sudato
Una stagione ribelle
L’istante in cui scocca l’unica freccia
Che arriva alla volta celeste
E trafigge le stelle
È un giorno che tutta la gente
Si tende la mano
È il medesimo istante per tutti
Che sarà benedetto, io credo”



Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Febbraio 2020)

> i numeri sono spietati: ogni 3 giorni viene uccisa una donna



E' una farsa. I delitti verso le donne sono in diminuzione: secondo un report dei Carabinieri son scesi da 113 a 96, ma solo 40 ( ma 25 secondo l'Arma) ascrivibili a femminicidio. Che vuol dire, rapportato alla popolazione italiana femminile di 31 milioni /25, che c'è un femminicidio all'anno per ogni 1,24 milioni di donne. Ovvero una possibilità su 1,24 milioni, all'anno, che una donna subisca un femminicidio.
Sono numeri che non giustificano questa mobilitazione continua, che non giustificano il "No alla violenza sulle donne".
Anche perchè l'Italia e l'Occidente rappresentano la sola cultura nella storia e nel mondo che ha dato pari diritti alle donne, e come ricompensa le donne attaccano la cultura occidentale come maschilista, grazie, ne terremo conto in futuro di questo esperimento secolare fallito.
Inoltre nessuno parla di quanti di questa 40ina di casi all'anno sia ascrivibile ad immigrati o allogeni sia maschi che femmine, ovvero che se un femminicidio avviene nell'ambito di una coppia musulmana magari appena immigrata, non può essere ascrivibile all'Italia e alla nostra cultura.
Sta donna, ogni donna liberale o femminista, dovrebbe ringraziare l'Italia e i maschi Italiani, perchè siamo forse i meno violenti della storia e del mondo. Che guardi magari alla Palestina che ella tanto difende, quali diritti hanno le donne. Che guardino alla cultura e mentalità degli immigrati piuttosto che invece vengono difesi, addirittura proposti come modello per il futuro italiano (cit Boldrini). Addirittura giustificati nelle violenze e negli stupri da avvocatesse di sinistra con dichiarazioni quali " non si può pretendere che un nigeriano sappia che qui non si può stuprare una donna in spiaggia"...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> il testo del monologo, scritto assieme a Selvaggia Lucarelli



Due cime...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella prima serata del *Festival di Sanremo 2020* condotto da Amadeus, è andato in scena il *monologo sulla violenza sulle donne* recitato dalla giornalista *Rula Jebreal*, la quale ha co-condotto la kermesse assieme al già citato presentatore e Diletta Leotta.
> 
> Commozione tra il pubblico in studio: in lacrime la figlia di Jebreal e la moglie di Amadeus Giovanna Civitillo. Standing ovation alla fine del discorso.
> 
> ...



*«Lei aveva la biancheria intima quella sera?»*
*«Si ricorda di aver cercato su internet il nome di un anticoncezionale quella mattina?»*
«Lei trova sexy gli uomini che indossano i jeans?»
«Se le donne non vogliono essere sfruttare devono smetterla di vestirsi da poco di buono»

Le prime due domande mi paiono assolutamente logiche e pertinenti all'interno di un processo per stupro, se l'accusato (accusato o colpevole a priori?) ha come difesa il rapporto consenziente mi sembra che siano elementi da accertare, no?
Secondo voi una che non vuole fare sesso esce senza biancheria intima?
Secondo voi se una si è documentata il giorno stesso (casualmente prima di essere stuprata) su degli anticoncezionali non fa un po' traballare la tesi di stupro?

Perché non dimentichiamo che per ogni donna vittima ci sono anche delle donne che usano il ricatto sessuale come strumento di scambio o di vendetta..se oggi una donna si inventa uno stupro (Kluivert? Kobe? CR7? i vari registi ora tutti molestatori...) tutti ci credono..e i VIP hanno maggiori difese..il povere Sig. Nessuno se la moglie o la fidanzata lo accusano di violenza o stupro per vendicarsi di qualcosa è spacciato


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *«Lei aveva la biancheria intima quella sera?»*
> *«Si ricorda di aver cercato su internet il nome di un anticoncezionale quella mattina?»*
> «Lei trova sexy gli uomini che indossano i jeans?»
> «Se le donne non vogliono essere sfruttare devono smetterla di vestirsi da poco di buono»
> ...



sono l'ultimo che difende queste scemenze buoniste della tv, ma in questo caso secondo me se una esce senza mutande può farlo perchè è vacca, le piace provocare o semplicemente vuole scopare con qualcuno (che magari non è lo stupratore), o ancora ci vuole scopare ma poi cambia idea.

la domanda in se per me è una cavolata. ma in ogni processo quei cani di avvocati si attaccano a tutto per difendere l'indifendibile, quindi non vedo perchè stupirsene.


che poi le donne sappiano "stuprare" altrettanto bene che gli uomini sono d'accordo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono l'ultimo che difende queste scemenze buoniste della tv, ma in questo caso secondo me se una esce senza mutande può farlo perchè è vacca, le piace provocare o semplicemente vuole scopare con qualcuno (che magari non è lo stupratore), o ancora ci vuole scopare ma poi cambia idea.
> 
> la domanda in se per me è una cavolata. ma in ogni processo quei cani di avvocati si attaccano a tutto per difendere l'indifendibile, quindi non vedo perchè stupirsene.
> 
> ...



Ma ho scritto che sono prove di innocenza?
No, ho scritto che sono elementi giustamente da verificare perché aiutano a capire la situazione all'interno della quale si è consumato il presunto reato.
Sarà l'insieme degli elementi a stabilire se è avvenuto uno stupro o meno, o dobbiamo condannare uno solo sulla base della denuncia senza processo? Al processo avrò anche diritto di provare a difendermi no?

Ricordiamoci sempre che il garantismo è d'obbligo..invece mi pare si voglia arrivare in questi casi al contrario: uno accusato di stupro è colpevole a priori


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma ho scritto che sono prove di innocenza?
> No, ho scritto che sono elementi giustamente da verificare perché aiutano a capire la situazione all'interno della quale si è consumato il presunto reato.
> Sarà l'insieme degli elementi a stabilire se è avvenuto uno stupro o meno, o dobbiamo condannare uno solo sulla base della denuncia senza processo? Al processo avrò anche diritto di provare a difendermi no?
> 
> Ricordiamoci sempre che il garantismo è d'obbligo..invece mi pare si voglia arrivare in questi casi al contrario: uno accusato di stupro è colpevole a priori



forse mi sono spiegato male. ho detto solo che se una ha le mutande o no non mi sembra una buona tesi ne per la difesa ne per l'accusa.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella prima serata del *Festival di Sanremo 2020* condotto da Amadeus, è andato in scena il *monologo sulla violenza sulle donne* recitato dalla giornalista *Rula Jebreal*, la quale ha co-condotto la kermesse assieme al già citato presentatore e Diletta Leotta.
> 
> Commozione tra il pubblico in studio: in lacrime la figlia di Jebreal e la moglie di Amadeus Giovanna Civitillo. Standing ovation alla fine del discorso.
> 
> ...



Non voglio sminuire eventi di sensibilizzazione su temi delicati come quello della violenza sulle donne , come sono a favore della lotta contro ogni tipo di violenza, non trovo corretto però che si utilizzi una kermesse canora come il festival di sanremo per lanciare questi messaggi.
Se decido di guardare il festival è perchè vado alla ricerca di leggerezza e vorrei godermi la musica italiana.
Francamente ho trovato pesante tutto ciò e strumentalizzato.
Non mancano gli spazi in tv per parlare di queste cose, era proprio indispensabile farlo nel corso del festival?
Altrimenti un piccolo lo spazio lo meriterebbero anche i piccoli koala che stanno morendo in australia, anzichè tutti coloro che non arrivano a fine mese.
Ripeto, non vorrei esser frainteso ma non condivido.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> forse mi sono spiegato male. ho detto solo che se una ha le mutande o no non mi sembra una buona tesi ne per la difesa ne per l'accusa.



Secondo me dal punto di vista della difesa sarebbe un buon elemento di prova, perché può dimostrare che vi era la disponibilità ad avere un rapporto sessuale, chiaro non voglia dire che uno non possa cambiare idea, però è un elemento a favore...se poi uno mi riesce a provare che abitualmente esce senza mutande per far prendere aria ai genitali ok..ma restiamo al mondo reale e non a quello delle favole..

è un po' come se in una rissa parte una coltellata...ora, se uno parte da casa con un coltello in tasca l'idea che avesse in mente certi propositi mi viene..

Poi ripeto, ci sono i processi, e lì si processano le persone..non in tv


----------



## joker07 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Chissà quando si inizierà a parlare dei danni che fanno le donne agli uomini...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Febbraio 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Chissà quando si inizierà a parlare dei danni che fanno le donne agli uomini...



Eh me lo chiedo pure io. Ma è un problema solo italiano. Secondo me in altre nazioni c'è una mentalità più aperta.


----------

